# Coconut oil... works?



## brownmale (Apr 20, 2015)

Does anyone here have experiences with coconut oil as a sex lubricant? Either positive or negative?

What would you recommend? Scented? Plain? Virgin (not in the sexual sense, of course)?

Any other uses for coconut oil in the bedroom, apart from lubricant and massage oil, that is?


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

We use it all the time and it's fabulous.!

Either scented or plain is great. Don't know about virgin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## woodyh (Oct 23, 2015)

We have tried about every lube there is and coconut oil is the very best. It does not dry up, doesn't get sticky and unlike some other oils, it will wipe off your skin pretty easily.

It is nice and slick, no worries about getting infections either. Not good with condoms, but never seemed to bother toys we have used. Feels really nice.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Cold-pressed virgin coconut oil is the best. It's good stuff.

I also cook with it, but not from the same jar.


----------



## brownmale (Apr 20, 2015)

lifeistooshort said:


> We use it all the time and it's fabulous.!
> 
> Either scented or plain is great. Don't know about virgin.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We got a fungal infection once, using scented. But then, shifting to natural coconut oil made everything great.

Hence the query...


----------



## Phil Anders (Jun 24, 2015)

brownmale said:


> Does anyone here have experiences with coconut oil as a sex lubricant? Either positive or negative?
> 
> What would you recommend? Scented? Plain? Virgin (not in the sexual sense, of course)?
> 
> Any other uses for coconut oil in the bedroom, apart from lubricant and massage oil, that is?


Pure coconut oil has a pleasing scent (three guesses what it smells like). I'm not sure if an odorless variety exists. It's conveniently solid at most reasonable room temps, unless you like your space to resemble a sauna, but it melts readily at body temp. 

It's a nice alternative to water-based stuff that gets sticky and can still be 'grabby' under pressure (much like wet skin can be after soaking in the hot tub & losing all its natural oils). Also a great substitute for silicone liquid, which can degrade silicone toys and is not something most people want to get in their mouths. 

I think CO works well for anal sex whether PIA or toys; you can even double it up with water-based lube. Haven't needed to try it in a vaginal context. One possible negative is that it will get grease stains on sheets, clothing etc, just like silicone. 

It's useful in the kitchen, but isn't very satisfying to eat straight-up. So I've no idea what else you'd do with it in the bedroom. I suppose it might make a nice candle/oil lamp if you like to be literal about "dipping your wick".:wink2:


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

I have tried many lubes including coconut oil. This stuff blows everything out of the water.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C7OGEL6?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_search_detailpage

IMO


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

The absolute best lube you will ever buy - in my opinion.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

CO is the best. EV, cold pressed is the only way. For us, we never had issues with stains.


----------



## Heatherknows (Aug 21, 2015)

peacem said:


> It's amazing. Also it is anti bacterial and anti fungal. So very healthy to use.


Yep!

Go to Costco and get the big jar.

What I use Coconut for:

1. Deep hair conditioning 
2. Body and face moisturizer 
3. Oil pulling
4. Teeth whitener


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Cold pressed < thats important. works good as a lube and shaving the wife 

DIY: Coconut Oil Shaving Cream + 9 Tips for the Perfect Shave | HelloNatural.co


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Never really heard of this as a sex lubricant before. Interesting and love it's all natural. Will it work for anal as well?


----------



## NoSizeQueen (Sep 9, 2015)

I use it as an aftershave lotion when I shave sensitive areas. No more red bumps and itching!


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Wolf1974 said:


> Never really heard of this as a sex lubricant before. Interesting and love it's all natural. Will it work for anal as well?


Yes if you take it out of the jar first


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

I love to rub Wife down with the stuff from the Costco jar. then nibble on the areas I rubbed. Makes her good parts taste even better*.

* I love coconut, YMMV.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Heatherknows said:


> Yep!
> 
> Go to Costco and get the big jar.
> 
> ...


5. & What ever Cesar Millan tells you to do with it!










Now go use this shot glass of warmed up coconut oil to get yourself ready using these hand written instructions. After Cesar is done eating, Cesar will come get you!

>

Badsanta


----------



## Heatherknows (Aug 21, 2015)

badsanta said:


> 5. & What ever Cesar Millan tells you to do with it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh thank you Santa!!! That's exactly what I wanted for Christmas!!!!

>0:x


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Heatherknows said:


> Oh thank you Santa!!! That's exactly what I wanted for Christmas!!!!
> 
> >0:x



See readers of this forum! Cesar gives heather a little shot glass of coconut oil and some firm instructions, and what happened?










That is right! She is VERY HAPPY and she feels LOVED!


----------



## Heatherknows (Aug 21, 2015)

badsanta said:


> See readers of this forum! Cesar gives heather a little shot glass of coconut oil and some firm instructions, and what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because he wasn't being aggressive he was being *dominant*. :x


----------



## Heatherknows (Aug 21, 2015)

Heatherknows said:


> That's because he wasn't being aggressive he was being *dominant*. :x


I've been hearing some rumors that Mr. Milan is gay. I don't know if it's true but if it is my heart breaks...:crying:


----------



## Idun (Jul 30, 2011)

LOVE coconut oil! Best lubricant ever. Feels great. If using condoms they CANNOT be latex though. Have tried the non latex condoms, but the lambskin are better.

If you put too much oil on your hands you can just rub it on your skin as a moisturiser (yuck to do that with water based lubricants though!). It is good for 'down there' can prevent yeast infections and nasties. It doesn't go thick and sticky like water based ones. Good as a massage oil to start off the intimacy  I just buy the virgin coconut oil.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

brownmale said:


> Does anyone here have experiences with coconut oil as a sex lubricant? Either positive or negative?
> 
> What would you recommend? Scented? Plain? Virgin (not in the sexual sense, of course)?
> 
> Any other uses for coconut oil in the bedroom, apart from lubricant and massage oil, that is?


Yes, it is wonderful!

The problem is it is an oil so you cannot use it with latex condoms nor any toy made with cyberskin silicon. 

We have 2 varieties, the expensive virgin refined from Weagmans, and then the inexpensive kind most grocery stores sell. The refined variety tends not to smell as much but has a higher melting point. The inexpensive smells more and will also have smaller pieces of grit in it. Usually not noticeable but occasionally is. 

Definetly great as a massage oil. They sell oil warmers for this very purpose where you can just glob it in there and let it warm. 

I think it has a nice scent but now every time I smell coconut I am reminded of sex.

It's supposedly has good medicinal properties as well for things like minor rashes and burns. 

One nice feature is for oral sex you can put some on there and it tastes good too!

Give it a try! Just be weary of the condom and some toys restrictions.


----------

